# honda accord sub hook up



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi TSF,
I was wondering if i could hook up a sub to my 2000 accord with a stock stereo.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

More than likely you can. You will need a speaker wire to RCA adapter which will allow you to run RCAs for the amps signal.


----------



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks i'll try that today and tell you what happens


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

It's called a "high level low level converter"........


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

these days they are calling them "line level converters"


----------

